# Chinese faucet cartridge ID help



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

The handle of the shower valve says "Swell". 

Can one of you set me on the right path to finding a repair cartridge. 

The faucet is surface mounted with a 6" spread.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Is it this?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Being a chinese faucet, maybe it's a Sanliv cartridge. http://www.sanliv.com/faucets/faucet-cartridge. The o-rings are a little different though, might screw things up.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's a Chinashyet faucet that wholesales for $14.99 and retails for $29.99...

The real question is why are you trying to fix it?:whistling2:


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Is it this?


Thats it. Thank you chonkie.

redwood, thank you for reply. If you know where to find a replacement cartridge or a replacement faucet it would be great if you would include it in your replies. I do not have the time or energy for half assed smart chinese jokes. I came here to ask for help. If you got it great if not.......


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

TXPlumbBob said:


> Thats it. Thank you chonkie.
> 
> redwood, thank you for reply. If you know where to find a replacement cartridge or a replacement faucet it would be great if you would include it in your replies. I do not have the time or energy for half assed smart chinese jokes. I came here to ask for help. If you got it great if not.......


It's a close match to a Glacier Bay Cartridge as well...
But really what can you charge for rebuilding a disposable faucet?
Hardly worth the effort of 2 trips...:whistling2:
It is what it is...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

There are a lot of different cartridges that are close. I really only found this. http://www.swell.com.cn/SubProductList1.php?ID=37&PID=13&Flag=3 ... also found this looking for a match to the S-35P on your cartridge. http://w2.kerox.hu/products/cartridges/standard-single-lever-cartridges


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

TXPlumbBob said:


> Thats it. Thank you chonkie.
> 
> redwood, thank you for reply. If you know where to find a replacement cartridge or a replacement faucet it would be great if you would include it in your replies. I do not have the time or energy for half assed smart chinese jokes. I came here to ask for help. If you got it great if not.......


Let's debate repairing this faucet here or elsewhere because the 1st thing I was thinking is why are you repairing it?

That said, I will not continue here without PlumbBob's approval.

David


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Redwood, send me a link to a replacement faucet please.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

No more help? No links to a replacement faucet?


----------



## Keysplumber (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like upc brand


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

update...found a faucet that would work, quoted 300 for the faucet and 795 in labor (job is 135 miles one way from the shop) and got the "we will let it drip for awhile" response.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Wow, I have 5.5 million customers within 50 miles. That's a long ways to do a service call. I hope you charged a initial trip charge to visit the problem.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that looks like the brand from china called ...." Yuck Foo"

wise old Chinese guy say......

you totally screwed :chinese::chinese::chinese::chinese::yes:


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

dhal, in a 50 mile radius we might have 15-16k people in 4 towns and ranches. 
I did not charge for an initial trip charge. I was across the street at the launch site doing some work so we were in the area. The faucets was actually on the way home.

Master, that is what I am figuring out. It takes a little while sometimes.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

TXPlumbBob said:


> dhal, in a 50 mile radius we might have 15-16k people in 4 towns and ranches.
> I did not charge for an initial trip charge. I was across the street at the launch site doing some work so we were in the area. The faucets was actually on the way home.
> 
> Master, that is what I am figuring out. It takes a little while sometimes.


Launch site:what: I am intrigued.


----------



## TXPlumbBob (Dec 13, 2013)

Look up Blue Origin and Google Earth it, 35 miles north of Van Horn Texas just off hwy 54.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Some interesting stuff they are working on.


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Check Pegasus


----------

